# Reuben still isn't well...



## Jhoovr (Jan 16, 2009)

OK, I'm afraid to say, that I haven't taken him to see another vet yet (see old post below for details) but my concerns now weigh heavier. 
Fridays visit to the vet has really taken it's toll on him it seems. I have seen a drastic decline in his health since then. He wound up with diarrhea (couldn't afford that with his weight loss this past year) and has been super lethargic with no appetite. It is like he as aged 5 years in the past 3 days!!! Even his body shape is changing. I spoke with the vet tech yesterday who's advice was to give him boiled, drained ground beef and white rice. Well thats ok if he eats much of it but isn't really interested. It seems I'm even having to "remind" him to go get a drink of water (he always has clean water and food available).
I know your recommendations will be to get him to the vet right away but I'm seriously fearful that a trip like that will do him in!!!
He's only 11. Arthritis was setting in but wow this seems so sudden! Should I really be preparing my family for something bad or do you thing he can snap out of it? The vet didn't sound worried a bit but she didn't say it was normal to have this reaction either.
Thanks for your help.
Julie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm sorry that Reuben is not feeling well. Getting him to a competent and caring vet practice is the only way you will know what is wrong with him and what to expect. I hate to be Debbie Downer but it is very likely a coincidence that Reuben has gone downhill since his vet visit. Did he have anything done at his visit or was it just an exam? If it was just an exam then you are very likely dealing with something else entirely. As we said in the original thread, it sounds like his cancer may have returned. That would cause all of the symptoms that you mentioned. 

Dehydration is very dangerous for an older dog so you at least need to get him in to get fluids.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

All this stuff, you need to be very pro-active and try to be one step ahead.


----------



## Jhoovr (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the kick in the rear back into reality. I know just pampering him at home is really not the best approach. I will be waiting on the doorstep this a.m. of vet. Even if the only thing they can do is to treat dehydration and keep him comfy so he can come home.
thanks
Julie


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Any updates?


----------

